# Gun Fixin' Genius!!



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll tell you what ! That ol" jj just my 2 cents , can sure put a fixin on a firearm, He amaze's me with his skill to be able to make a part and get a pistol to go again like it was new. He sure knows what he is doin when it comes to gunsmithing, and doesn't let a problem stop him either. He will just make what it takes to make it right. Thanks jj

for quite awhile I thought "jj just my 2 cents" was his forum name , not his opinion. Thanks again jj. lol:notworthy:


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Wait. What? Pics?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep - jj has a knack for fixing screw-ups caused by others! I think he could dig around in that shop & find enough parts - or make enough parts - and come out with an operational Ma Deuce!


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*pic's*



tigerbait said:


> Wait. What? Pics?


He don't alow no camera crew in there, then he'd have to move to hollywood and do reality tv.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure this thread makes perfect sense to those who know him but the rest of us are scratching our head.
From what I can gather, there's a guy named JJ that's good at repairing firearms. Does JJ have a shop ? Is he a gunsmith or just fixes his friend's guns ?
Give him some business and help out forum members who are looking for a gunsmith and post his business name and location. Thanks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Glassplus


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yepper....Jerome knows his way round a couple 3 firearms!!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

His forum name is Glassplus ? Does he have a shop ?
I've got a Colt .45 that I need a front sight put on.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

welldoya said:


> His forum name is Glassplus ? Does he have a shop ?
> I've got a Colt .45 that I need a front sight put on.


Not a retail shop - just send him a PM and he'll let you know how to get to his place...he requires a pass at the gate...


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*contact info*

Sorry , I did not want to put that info on until, I asked him first. Sometime better safe than sorry. but like everyone said, his name here is Glassplus and he said to give him a call if need be,so give jj a call 572-6611 or pm him any questions


----------

